# vitamin A overdose



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

on rep-cal herptivite, it says it uses beta carotene so there won't be a chance of vitamin A overdose. i just read that they cant use beta carotene, so i'm planning on switching over to repashy calcium plus. is there any chance my frogs will get vitamin A overdose? how will that happen(like under what circumstances)?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it unless you start using Repashy SuperA (or whatever it's called).... You usually have to worry about your frogs not getting enough A.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Besides, if you do use Repashy Vitamin A Plus, the directions are clearly marked to prevent overdose.


----------

